

Apple’s new iTunes 11 expected tomorrow following delay - derpenxyne
http://9to5mac.com/2012/11/28/apples-new-itunes-11-expected-tomorrow-following-delay-due-to-engineering-issues/

======
SquareWheel
I didn't know this was coming. Thank god. iTunes is one of the most bloated
programs I have on my computer. I hope they've trimmed out the fat (Ping?) and
focused on performance optimizations rather than features.

And if it removes the requirement for running half a dozen services just to
connect to an MP3 player, even better.

------
tvwonline
Finally...

